
Uber Sues Mobile Agency Alleging Ad Fraud - Eiriksmal
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-sues-mobile-agency-alleging-ad-fraud-1505787048
======
Eiriksmal
I've kept a bookmark of all the Software Engineering Daily podcasts discussing
ad fraud
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/?s=ad+fraud](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/?s=ad+fraud))
that someone linked to on HN. Uber has some pretty interesting claims in this
article which, if true, is encouragement to learn more about the topic.

>One transparency issue Uber alleges to have found included seeing a Fetch
transparency report that showed the number of weekly reported clicks on Uber
ads on one website was nearly equal to the site’s monthly active users,
according to the complaint.

